# 2011 Foes Hydro



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cool! Got to play touchy - feely and drool all over this one. No ride yet, but that will happen soon enough. Makes my 2007 Mono seem like a relic. 8.25 inches, just over 40lbs as seen. Could build lighter for sure. Lot's of shock options by changing shock mounting plates. 83mm bb, 150mmX12mm rear spacing. Replaceable iscg mount.

Feeling like I've got a serious case of _upgraditis_.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks Killer! You shoot the pics? Look nice as well.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, she's a beaut!! And look, NO "swoopy" downtube. I can't believe a new bike came out without using a swoopy downtube . . . . . MADNESS!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, thats a damn sexy foes, and bet it rides well!

oh and they renamed it? wasnt it the fluid at sea otter?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

does look sexy


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

2011 Boxxer WC on there...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That shock is retarded


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> Wow, she's a beaut!! And look, NO "swoopy" downtube. I can't believe a new bike came out without using a swoopy downtube . . . . . MADNESS!


Yeah instead you have a swoopy uptube. Ugly. Hope it atleast has proper geo.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

beast


----------



## ABLACKCAR (Jun 25, 2010)

So sick! I look at my Gran Mal and absolutely love it, but every time I see one these new 2011' bikes I can't help but think about selling it to procure one of these beasts...


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*So much nicer than the proto!*

I knew Brent would clean that design up enough to make me want one:eekster:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> That shock is retarded


The one I helped build up had a Roco WC. The upper shock mount might have been flipped, can't remember. I was impressed with it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice, except for the shock that probably weighs at least 5lbs (there's a ton of weight right there). At least you can now use different shocks on it, which is a huge improvement. Foes has been held back for years because the bikes used the crappy curnut shocks with massive falling-rate suspension designs. Now we have a linkage-actuated single pivot that can accept other shocks. Finally they can have suspension performance that is on par with other manufacturers, while retaining their legendary lateral rigidity. First foes in a long time that I'd even consider, although I'd probably still go with something else that's benefitted from more modern suspension improvements. (Yes, I owned a foes and a curnut)


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Jayem said:


> I'd probably still go with something else that's benefitted from more modern suspension improvements.


Note that the main pivot is the same height as their previous DH frame but a couple inches farther back. Perhaps this reduces brake jack because the old frame had a floating brake and the new one doesn't. Also, I'd hope that since it uses a linkage and could achieve any shock rate curve possible that it has a good one and is as "modern" as any other bike with a similar axle path.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Note that the main pivot is the same height as their previous DH frame but a couple inches farther back. Perhaps this reduces brake jack because the old frame had a floating brake and the new one doesn't. Also, I'd hope that since it uses a linkage and could achieve any shock rate curve possible that it has a good one and is as "modern" as any other bike with a similar axle path.


A virtual pivot will allow for changing amounts of anti-squat throughout the travel, allowing it to be dialed in better for specific situations. This doesn't mean it needs to be a DW link bike, but there are far more possibilities in terms of this, pivot point and shock rate (wheel rate) with a virtual pivot.

That said, with a single ring up front, it's possible to have a pretty good tradeoff with a single pivot. My FR/DH bike is a single pivot. Yes, many bikes have used and currently use this configuration (in fact it looks like almost the exact same placement as on this new foes). It means though that it's a compramise of rearward wheelpath, pedaling performance, and shock performance. You can have all to a higher extent with more recent/modern designs. There are other factors though and my bike's extreme lateral rigidity (not a foes this time though) was one of the reasons I got it, also the durability and design, and so on. So, yes, there are more important things than just the suspension. The suspension has sucked for a long time with Foes IMO, and now it's finally up to an "acceptable" level. It won't be outstanding, and 2:1 or low-leverage bikes have some issues, like finding springs that are the right rate-incriments, increased seal/bearing drag and the outrageously heavy shock for no good reason. There are very few advantages by going with a lower leverage rate than 2.8:1 or so.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

What a long travel Nomad would look like?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> What a long travel Nomad would look like?


you mean a v10?


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

just because the shock is big it doesn't mean it's heavy. if i'm not mistaken the frame weight is around 10lbs. can't imagine the shock weighing 5lbs or more



Jayem said:


> Nice, except for the shock that probably weighs at least 5lbs (there's a ton of weight right there). At least you can now use different shocks on it, which is a huge improvement. Foes has been held back for years because the bikes used the crappy curnut shocks with massive falling-rate suspension designs. Now we have a linkage-actuated single pivot that can accept other shocks. Finally they can have suspension performance that is on par with other manufacturers, while retaining their legendary lateral rigidity. First foes in a long time that I'd even consider, although I'd probably still go with something else that's benefitted from more modern suspension improvements. (Yes, I owned a foes and a curnut)


----------



## san_andreas (Jan 8, 2008)

I really like the new frame (except for the stupid name).
Is the frame already available ?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

singletrackin said:


> just because the shock is big it doesn't mean it's heavy.


except it does


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

singletrackin said:


> just because the shock is big it doesn't mean it's heavy. if i'm not mistaken the frame weight is around 10lbs. can't imagine the shock weighing 5lbs or more


Except I've owned one of those shocks. They are crazy-heavy.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Jayem said:


> A virtual pivot will allow for changing amounts of anti-squat throughout the travel, allowing it to be dialed in better for specific situations. This doesn't mean it needs to be a DW link bike, but there are far more possibilities in terms of this, pivot point and shock rate (wheel rate) with a virtual pivot.
> 
> That said, with a single ring up front, it's possible to have a pretty good tradeoff with a single pivot. My FR/DH bike is a single pivot. Yes, many bikes have used and currently use this configuration (in fact it looks like almost the exact same placement as on this new foes). It means though that it's a compramise of rearward wheelpath, pedaling performance, and shock performance. You can have all to a higher extent with more recent/modern designs. There are other factors though and my bike's extreme lateral rigidity (not a foes this time though) was one of the reasons I got it, also the durability and design, and so on. So, yes, there are more important things than just the suspension. The suspension has sucked for a long time with Foes IMO, and now it's finally up to an "acceptable" level. It won't be outstanding, and 2:1 or low-leverage bikes have some issues, like finding springs that are the right rate-incriments, increased seal/bearing drag and the outrageously heavy shock for no good reason. There are very few advantages by going with a lower leverage rate than 2.8:1 or so.


Floating brake is an option


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

I hate to burst your bubble guys but the shock on that bike seen in the picture weighs 2lbs 5ozs. It may be heavy but not 5lbs heavy


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

singletrackin said:


> I hate to burst your bubble guys but the shock on that bike seen in the picture weighs 2lbs 5ozs. It may be heavy but not 5lbs heavy


And in case people have trouble reading words - here's some pictures showing you can get a Fox DHX on the bike.


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

also Cane Creek Double Barrel, Elka and Marzocchi Roco


----------



## san_andreas (Jan 8, 2008)

...and lighter air shocks are another option !


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

http://distilledmag.com/pdf/foes.pdf

New Foes website launches today!

http://foesracingusa.posterous.com/2011-foes-racing-hydro

2011 Foes Racing Hydro
August 1, 2010 
With nearly two decades of downhill racing experience behind it, Foes 
Racing is excited to announce the 2011 Foes Racing Hydro. The all new 
Hydro retains Foes' legendary hand-crafted fabrication and lateral 
stiffness that helped earn the reputation of creating some of the 
world's best downhill frames.

With race inspired geometry and an excellent blend of agility in tight 
terrain, this bike is at home in steep, fast and nasty conditions. Now 
riders are able to tune the bike to their needs with the option to 
choose from a wide variety of 10.5 x 3.5" shocks including those 
offered by Cane Creek, Elka, Fox, Marzocchi and Rock Shox, as well as 
our own Curnutt XTD shocks.

2011 Foes Racing Hydro features: 
- 6061 aluminum frame hand-built in the United States 
- 8 1/4" (210mm) of progressive linkage driven travel 
- 1.5" head tube 
- 83mm bottom bracket shell 
- replaceable ISCG '05 chainguide mount 
- sub 10.5 lb frame weight with shock (size medium)

Pricing: 
Frame w/ Fox VAN RC - $2399 
Complete bike (equipped with SRAM parts and Rock Shox suspension) - $4899

To order this hand crafted American downhill frame, contact us at 
(626) 683-8368, [email protected] or any of our Foes Racing 
Authorized Dealers worldwide.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like a good try to replicate a V-10 to me...not impressed


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

cmooreboards said:


> Looks like a good try to replicate a V-10 to me...not impressed


Nice bit of intardwebz engineering! Care to qualify your evaluation on how a single pivot is even remotely close to a VPP, or are you basing your verbal diarrhea purely on visual simularities?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

From a strictly aesthetics perspective, not feeling that ugly humpback look at all.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The hump you see on the prototype is NOT on the production bike.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

hahaha verbal diarrhea 


only thing i see going for this bike is being able to ditch the currnutt shiz and the lat ridg foes puts so much effort is keeping.


----------

